
Google's New Social Network: iGoogle - tandaraho
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2008/04/googles-new-social-network-igoogle.html
======
dbreunig
I'm of the mind that Google should build a social network around "Googling"
someone. If they can capture that behavior, their install base would be huge.

~~~
markm
That's actually a brilliant idea, IMHO.

------
markm
I'd like to take this opportunity to plug our social network customizable
homepage, ClutterMe.

